# Grandson told me this joke yesterday.



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Why is six afraid of seven. Because seven eight nine.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Sounds like a typical grandson joke...

I was right. This joke also appeared in the LA Times kiddie page in the comics section 6/20. It was sent in by a 7-year-old.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Barenaked Ladies' song based on the joke...


----------

